# Kanada Park Trip



## ghostriderin12 (30. Januar 2017)

Hallo Mädels,

plant jemand einen Kanada Bikepark Trip 2017 oder 2018 und sucht noch eine Mitfahrerin, oder Frau kann sich anschliessen? 
Würde gerne mal die besten Parks unter meine Reifen nehmen, aber alleine macht es auch keinen Spass.


----------



## peterbomb (30. Januar 2017)

Hi und sorry,
ich weiss Mädels Seite...
war die letzten drei Jahre in Whistler und auch dieses Jahr wieder ! Falls Du tipps brauchst .....

Viele Grüsse
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostriderin12 (30. Januar 2017)

peterbomb schrieb:


> Hi und sorry,
> ich weiss Mädels Seite...
> war die letzten drei Jahre in Whistler und auch dieses Jahr wieder ! Falls Du tipps brauchst .....
> 
> ...



Komme auf dein Angebot zurück, wenn ich Fragen habe. Danke


----------



## soteecle (1. März 2017)

war die letzten drei Jahre in Whistler und auch dieses Jahr wieder ! Falls Du tipps brauchst .....


----------

